# Veteran's Day Tribute 2009



## Capt. Cheatham (Nov 19, 2009)

*My latest video that I made for Veteran's Day this year.*


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Outstanding production, one you should be proud of, as you are rightly so of the military service of your family and friends. I too have a long family history going back in my case to the Revolutionary War but ending with the Vietnam War. I only wish I had your talent for putting together something as impressive as you have in remembrance of your family and friends.
 Semper Fi,  Scott


----------



## Capt. Cheatham (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, Scott.  The hardest part of any project like this, is finding the photographs.  Once you have the photos, the rest is easy.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Nov 19, 2009)

Well done, I enjoyed watching your show.

Silky


----------



## Capt. Cheatham (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you, John.  The least I can do for the those that are veterans, especially those who made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------

